# Storing Medications



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Antibiotics and Expiration Dates - Wall Street JournalAntibiotics and Expiration Dates - Wall Street Journal

A military study shows that the expiration dates on most medications is inaccurate. They found a much longer shelf life than is given on the bottle.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Personally as a Certified Master Herbalist in a Survival situation and even in regular day mode I would like to stock up on herbs and used them for their medicinal effects Herbs bascially have no expiration period and can be stored for a very long time. One can easily make anti-biotics etc for various treatments.


----------

